

Minecraft Maker's Profit Soars - pathy
http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702304747404579446811628209436

======
pathy
For those interested, the financials of Mojang and Notch Development (IP
License owner) are available for 2012 and will probably be out for 2013
reasonably soon.

[http://www.allabolag.se/5567597686/Notch_Development_AB](http://www.allabolag.se/5567597686/Notch_Development_AB)

[http://www.allabolag.se/5568192388/Mojang_AB](http://www.allabolag.se/5568192388/Mojang_AB)

Mind you, the complete annual reports cost money, just under $5 each.

